# schooling in the costa brava area, advice needed



## dolly2801 (Sep 15, 2008)

*schooling in the costa blanca area, advice needed*




hi guys, I am new to the forum and new to the possibility of moving to spain with my husband and 2 children, aged 18months and 4yrs. (by the time we possibly move they will be a good year or so older than this), We have family around the Alicante area and due to lots of factors may be joining them. One of my biggest concerns is the schooling issue. I have been able to do lots of research on the net and am I right in thinking that unless a child attends a Spanish state school that all other schooling is considered private and therefore involves a fee?
I have no issues that my children attend a Spanish state school other than the language barrier. I have read so many replies on forums to similar questions and the general opinion is that they are young enough to pick it up. As a mum I just worry that my then, 5 year old, will be totally lost in the classroom if everything is taught in Spanish. I don't want to come across as ignorant as I know we are in another counntry but we want to make the transition for our children as smooth as possible. 
Obviously we will be learning the language ourselves and want our boys to do the same but throwing them in at the deep end is a real issue for me. Due to the Alicante area having such a large british community are there any state schools that teach in English as well as Spanish to help the children adapt? 
My last question, although I have so many..... but will stick with the schooling for now!!!!, how costly are the international/british school fees? ANy replies would be much appreciated!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Youngsters don't start SCHOOL until they're 6 here. So putting them into an infant school (not obligatory) prior to this will smooth the way.

The schools generally have integration classes anyway. But after a year here my guess is that most toddlers are beyond needing them - IF they're exposed to Spanish.

State schools teach in the National language (and also in some areas the regional official language).


----------



## dolly2801 (Sep 15, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for responding Chris, already feel better that school age is slightly later than the UK, will give us some more time to polish up on the Spainish!



chris(madrid) said:


> Youngsters don't start SCHOOL until they're 6 here. So putting them into an infant school (not obligatory) prior to this will smooth the way.
> 
> The schools generally have integration classes anyway. But after a year here my guess is that most toddlers are beyond needing them - IF they're exposed to Spanish.
> 
> State schools teach in the National language (and also in some areas the regional official language).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dolly2801 said:


> hi guys, I am new to the forum and new to the possibility of moving to spain with my husband and 2 children, aged 18months and 4yrs. (by the time we possibly move they will be a good year or so older than this), We have family around the Alicante area and due to lots of factors may be joining them. One of my biggest concerns is the schooling issue. I have been able to do lots of research on the net and am I right in thinking that unless a child attends a Spanish state school that all other schooling is considered private and therefore involves a fee?
> I have no issues that my children attend a Spanish state school other than the language barrier. I have read so many replies on forums to similar questions and the general opinion is that they are young enough to pick it up. As a mum I just worry that my then, 5 year old, will be totally lost in the classroom if everything is taught in Spanish. I don't want to come across as ignorant as I know we are in another counntry but we want to make the transition for our children as smooth as possible.
> Obviously we will be learning the language ourselves and want our boys to do the same but throwing them in at the deep end is a real issue for me. Due to the Alicante area having such a large british community are there any state schools that teach in English as well as Spanish to help the children adapt?
> My last question, although I have so many..... but will stick with the schooling for now!!!!, how costly are the international/british school fees? ANy replies would be much appreciated!!


Trust me, your kids will be fine in a state school! I bet the school your kid/s will go to will be full of British kids anyway and it'll take about 3 months and they'll be understanding and speaking spanish. My friends daughter moved over here when she was 6yo, she was the only English child in the school - how scary was that!!!! anyway that was 7 years ago. She is now perfectly bilingual and probably is more spanish than english.

International schools are great, my son attends one and the fees are around 2000e a term. My daughter was at the same school, but has decided she wants to try state school (she's 11yo). I took her for her first day today and there were floods of tears (from both of us!!), although she's not the on;ly brit in her class, the other brits are boys - which upset her - we'll see how she is when I pick her up.

Incidently (for those that remember). I met Kirsty there, she was the lady asking about schools in Alhaurin de la torre on the forum a couple of weeks ago, taking her brood in! She seems nice. Its always strange meeting people you chat to on the forum

Jo


----------



## dolly2801 (Sep 15, 2008)

*thanks Jo Jo*

Thanks for responding Jo, i guess I am just being an overprotective mum and my eldest is such a shy boy and I worry about him settling in!
We never stop worrying though, no matter the age, hope your daughter gets on OK today, bless her. 
I think its just getting through that first 6 months and then I will probably wonder what I was worrying about!!! 




jojo said:


> Trust me, your kids will be fine in a state school! I bet the school your kid/s will go to will be full of British kids anyway and it'll take about 3 months and they'll be understanding and speaking spanish. My friends daughter moved over here when she was 6yo, she was the only English child in the school - how scary was that!!!! anyway that was 7 years ago. She is now perfectly bilingual and probably is more spanish than english.
> 
> International schools are great, my son attends one and the fees are around 2000e a term. My daughter was at the same school, but has decided she wants to try state school (she's 11yo). I took her for her first day today and there were floods of tears (from both of us!!), although she's not the on;ly brit in her class, the other brits are boys - which upset her - we'll see how she is when I pick her up.
> 
> ...


----------

